

Chrome And Why I'm On Mozilla - stanleydrew
http://weblog.madmathlabs.com/?p=313

======
124816
This blog post is pretty incoherent. Backstory at:
<https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=581256>

Looks like the Chrome guys want privs so they can increase the chance of
renderer processes being killed if the OS runs out of memory. (e.g. instead of
Xorg.)

OP arrives after a while and writes a bunch of sentences that are about as
confusing and disconnect as the linked article. Proceeds to throw a tantrum.
Gets "butthurt" and posts link here?

Fin.

------
drivebyacct
These hardly seem like large bugs. More importantly I can't imagine that
Firefox doesn't have more significant security issues at play.

